# Epoxy in the guide on my new rod



## juggernot (Jan 1, 2016)

There is a drop of epoxy in the guide on my new 7'6 H casting rod. It makes the inside of the guide have a slight flat space. It is the second guide from the reel and not on the rod side of the guide so I don't think it will ever have line pulled tight across it, but I'm wondering if the epoxy might crack/chip and harm the mono one day. Could I try to melt it off the Aluminum oxide guide or just leave it be? Thanks, Randy


----------



## jojo (Jan 1, 2016)

If possible, I would exchange it for one that doesn't have this issue.


----------



## ProduceMan (Mar 20, 2016)

LIGHTLY heat the affected area with a heatgun or blow dryer. You want to heat the epoxy, not the whole guide and don't get the blank hot. Should then peel right off.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2016)

If it is not changing anything just leave it. Tell your friends that it is a custom "fast cast" spot and helps attract fish


----------



## juggernot (Mar 22, 2016)

I was able to pop it off w careful pressure from my fingernail.


----------

